# buying land in portugal - what to offer?



## smurray (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello there,

I'm on my way to central portugal sometime in August to hopefully purchase a plot of land. I've got my eye on something I like and so I may be putting in an offer if I like what I see when I get there. I know that here in the UK, when buying property, it is generally expected that you would offer 10-15% less than the asking price and settle for somewhere in between. It does say that offers on this plot are accepted so where should I start? I don't want to put in an offer that could be considered offensive. Plot price is £34,000 euros.

Regards,

Steven


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Rely*



smurray said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm on my way to central portugal sometime in August to hopefully purchase a plot of land. I've got my eye on something I like and so I may be putting in an offer if I like what I see when I get there. I know that here in the UK, when buying property, it is generally expected that you would offer 10-15% less than the asking price and settle for somewhere in between. It does say that offers on this plot are accepted so where should I start? I don't want to put in an offer that could be considered offensive. Plot price is £34,000 euros.
> 
> ...


Hi Steven

First just buying a plot of land does not mean that you can do anything with it other than enjoy the views. It may be worth reading the link below there is loads of information about buying. Also do not take the word of anybody that you can build, renovate etc check with the local Council " Camera " at the end of the day it's only the Camara who can say what can be done. Also if you need to pay a deposit and then pay the balance. Read the link it will give you lots of help.

Where about In Central Portugal are you looking to buy?

Good luck

Peter 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As Peters saying first things first make certain you can actually do what you want with the plot, it is getting more difficult to get permissions and change land designations, so if you intend to build make certain you would get necessary permission, if your thinking about "off grid" or "temporary, caravans etc" think again, it's more and more difficult.
Offers, current selling climate is terrible, you'll have more opportunity of good discount with non Portuguese, don't be tempted to do any under the counter deals, you'll create nothing but problems for yourself not the seller. Personally I'd look to offer 20% below price, 15% if the owners Portuguese, but only if the classification was right.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll also be looking to buy either land or house (probably house) in central Portugal towards the end of September onwards and am glad I saw this..... thanks to all. 

I've found one lovely place on the net that looks especially good but the problem is that it's very small and has no storage areas...... Would I need planning permission to build a garage of some kind on a slightly remote property?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, just because it's remote doesn't mean you can't follow procedures, generally any form of extension requires plans and approval, you can normally extend by about 20% but you do need to check before buying. 
There is always a danger that the buildable area of the land might not be sufficient for what you want to do, but you might be allowed to build with plans and approval storage barns or similar on what's called _rustic land_


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Yes, just because it's remote doesn't mean you can't follow procedures, generally any form of extension requires plans and approval, you can normally extend by about 20% but you do need to check before buying.
> There is always a danger that the buildable area of the land might not be sufficient for what you want to do, but you might be allowed to build with plans and approval storage barns or similar on what's called _rustic land_


I thought that'd be the case..... there's plenty of land and I believe it's classified as rustic but the land slopes and even if we can (theoretically) get planning permission, I'm not sure there's a suitable spot to build anyway.

Guess I'll have to take a look to suss it out!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Portuguese very good a building into slopes


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'd noticed that. 

We love the look of this house, it's view & location but it simply has NO room for storage at all........ I'd be hard pushed to get all the saucepans in let alone the tools, fishing rods, guns & books etc. 

Something like a barn or garage would solve a lot of problems.


----------

